# Red Dragon HMPK x Red Dragon HMPK



## colemmalaka (Mar 23, 2015)

I put these two together last night. The Male has just started his bubble nest and all appears normal and well at this point. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Here are some pics of the pair.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow! their sure gonna make some great looking babies!
goodluck, I hope everything works out for you


----------



## colemmalaka (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, I am very excited too. This is a new pair and I am hoping that they carry some black dragon and gold dragon genes too.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a gorgeous pair! I hope they have all the genes, too. They will make some gorgeous babies!


----------



## colemmalaka (Mar 23, 2015)

After 2 failed spawns I did some heavy duty conditioning for the past week and introduced the pair last night. They finally spawned today, I can't help but feel hesitant and wait for the something to go wrong but I remain hopeful. It is a smaller spawn, roughly 30-50 eggs. They only spawned for about 2 hours before the female went and hid in the corner, and dropped the rest of her eggs and then ate them. However the male seems very attentive to his nest and is not eating the eggs so that is a good sign. Hopefully I will be able to update with news of fry in a few days. We will see!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck! Maybe next time, they'll spawn better.


----------



## colemmalaka (Mar 23, 2015)

Yah I think so. The male ate a lot of the eggs but there appears to be between 20-30 that he is taking care of meticulously and guarding with a passion. The others may have bad/infertile, it appears he isn't eating anymore so we will see. Some is better than none!


----------

